# Got a crow call for christmas Primos Crow Locator (any tips)



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

^^^^^^title^^^^^


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

If you are going to actually use it for crows I would recomend you don't waste your time with the Primo's crow calls, they are awful! To locate a turkey is one thing with those calls, to call crows with it is quite another thing!

Primo's makes good duck & goose calls but they are sadly lacking in the crow call dept.

Get yourself a Jack Mincey crow call, Gibson, Lohman or Faulk, in that order. If you can find a Mallardtone in good shape on e-bay they made really great crow calls.

Good Hunting!

Bob A


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

alright man


----------

